

Neil deGrasse Tyson Doesn't Think Elon Musk's SpaceX Will Put People On Mars - tosh
http://www.businessinsider.com/neil-degrasse-tyson-elon-musk-spacex-2013-8

======
hardwaresofton
Yeah, I don't think he's right on this one, and I think Elon Musk, or someone
will prove him wrong.

Earlier this year, the opportunity was made available to make a ONE WAY trip
to mars. Thousands upon thousands of people signed up, essentially willing to
give their lives.

I don't know how much risk there is to the business if people are willing to
go to extremes to be a part of what you're trying to do. Nevermind their
progress on rocket propulsion.

There are (crazy?) people willing to stay in an enclosed space for 2 years (?
Don't know how much time it takes to mars on a space shuttle) for a trip to a
place they can't come back from. Elon just has to give them the chance. I
think he can do that at least, in <10 years

~~~
cpeterso
Just because thousands of people would volunteer to go doesn't mean someone
will pay for the trip.

------
Piskvorrr
Exactly because it's dangerous, private enterprise would be a better fit:
large organizations (esp. governmental) are highly risk-averse...

------
tosh
I'm wondering why he thinks governments are inherently better suited to
execute frontier-like missions. Is it because of the incentive structure?
Isn't a government in a sense something like a big company or am I being naive
here?

